# Windows Installer tries to install Roxio CinePlayer decoder pack



## dannyyoung (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, when I am trying to stream audio from the web, Windows Installer pops up and asks me to install Roxio CinePlayer decoder pack. This is nothing more than a pain as if I cancel 2-3 times then the stream will operate through Windows Media Player. Can anyone help me to identify why this is happening?


----------



## dannyyoung (Nov 6, 2007)

Quick bump on this one - anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the entire Roxio product suite.

Or you can use the Windows Cleanup Utility to remove the installer entry to prevent it from coming up: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301


----------

